# NI Massive X tutorial



## Markrs (Dec 12, 2022)

This is a synth I kept trying to find the time to learn but never got around to it. Which is a shame as as it really does feel like a very solid synth. Well to help me have a proper go at it (when I find the time) Native Instruments have created a 1 1/2 hour tutorial on it. 

I hope this is something they do for their other synths, though if they plan to do Reaktor they might have give themselves a bit more time to go through that beast!


----------



## Mornats (Dec 12, 2022)

Thanks for this. Massive X is the only synth I've really gelled with enough to make my own patches so I'm keen to learn more about it.


----------



## Brian99 (Dec 12, 2022)

Glad to see NI doing these video tutorials. I'm an avid user of maschine and they have a 3 part "how to use everything" series on that as well, which is excellent.


----------



## Michel Simons (Dec 17, 2022)

Good thorough video. I am more of a preset tweaker, but this definitely helps. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## oepion (Dec 17, 2022)

Markrs said:


> This is a synth I kept trying to find the time to learn but never got around to it. Which is a shame as as it really does feel like a very solid synth. Well to help me have a proper go at it (when I find the time) Native Instruments have created a 1 1/2 hour tutorial on it.
> 
> I hope this is something they do for their other synths, though if they plan to do Reaktor they might have give themselves a bit more time to go through that beast!



Hey Mark, there are at least 3 fairly deep Massive X tutorials on Groove3 - have you tried checking them out? I think you'll find them quite useful!

As you probably know, these are not normally free, but there's a 30 days all access pass which is currently free with the IKM promo (ikmultimedia30).






MASSIVE X: Sound Design Vol 1 - Groove3.com Video Tutorial


Thomas Cochran brings you sound design videos using Native Instruments MASSIVE X! Learn to create basic EM workhorse sounds as well as more intricate, evolving patches perfect for film and soundtrack work. These MASSIVE X tutorials are great for those just starting out sound designing with...




www.groove3.com










MASSIVE X Explained® - Groove3.com Video Tutorial


Synth master Larry Holcombe brings you comprehensive Native Instruments MASSIVE X video tutorials! Learn this beast of a synth part by part, section by section, with Groove3's in-depth video manual, perfect for beginner or intermediate MASSIVE X users!




www.groove3.com










MASSIVE X Tutorials - Learn cool MASSIVE X Tips and Tricks!


Adam Pollard reveals a ton of tip & trick MASSIVE X tutorials! Learn way cool, creative sound design and workflow ideas for MASSIVE X. These MASSIVE X videos are for the person who is familiar with MASSIVE X, but wants to go deeper and learn eye and mind opening tips and techniques when using...




www.groove3.com


----------

